# Snowflite



## kazammmm (Nov 20, 2014)

First off I'd like to say hello to everyone. As you can tell by my lack of posting I am a total newbie here.

A few days ago I dragged a Snowflite from out behind my shed. It has been sitting there since before my wife and I bought our house 4 years ago. It had a flat tire, no gas and a few plants growing on it. But who would have thought with fresh gas this thing would start first pull. I used it yesterday and this morning and it runs excellent. The carb needs a cleaning because it seems to drip a bit of gas when running but that's not the issue. The issue is it will only toss the new about 2-3 feet. I am thinking it needs a new auger belt but for the life of me I cannot find much details online. Snowflite Model Number 318-850-500. Thoughts? Suggestions?

Any help with be greatly appreciated and thanks in advanced!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I've resurrected a snowflite for my wife's family. Solid machines built by the original MTD company, but unfortunately not supported by any of the parts houses. 

The one I did was a 310-230A H279C, so I would presume that it predates your machine. Considering that your machine is out in the elements, belts along with bearings are probably things to consider. 

Carb parts are going to be associated with the specific engine, and those numbers are on top of the engine shroud near the spark plug. With those numbers, folks will able to assist you with suggestions.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello kazammmm, welcome to *SBF*!! replace both belts, take them off and to a ope shop and see if they can match them up also take the model number with you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I just got this snowflite powered by a 5.5 Honda engine. these were built by MTD?

approx what age do you think these machines are? this one works okay but I need to adjust the friction disk or something because it runs in all 6 gears but if it encounters a slope it slips or does not move as well. it would probably not work well in snow.

if someone could point me in the right direction on getting stronger drive action , would appreciate it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

kazammmm said:


> The issue is it will only toss the new about 2-3 feet.


Kazammm, where do you live? just a city and state/province is fine..
Your location is very relevant for troubleshooting, because your location impacts the kind of snow you get,
which impacts how the snow is thrown..

Another variable: Time of year.
Im guessing the snow you tried to throw was very wet and slushy..and there wasnt much of it, maybe an inch or two.

is that correct?
if yes, tossing that kind of snow 2-3 feet is completely *normal* for most 2-stage snowblowers..
they aren't designed for slush..

In western NY, I don't even attempt to use the snowblower on less than 2 inches..
and never if the temp is within a few degrees of freezing..because the snow is too wet to bother with.

If the above is what you actually experienced, when its 20 degrees F (negative 6C) with a foot of snow, it will likely be a completely different machine, and will perform much better..

So please give us a location, and what the snow was like you tried to throw..

thanks,
Scot


----------

